# Why do some single mothers just keep splorting out more kids?



## JosephStalin (Aug 12, 2020)

Every now and then I donate to someone through Modest Needs.  They use crowdfunding to fund urgent needs, of $2,000 or less, that can't be met any other way.  

Got an email feed from Modest Needs today, where some essential workers were in dire straits and time was running out.  Saw this one in particular.

*COVID-19: Furloughed Postal Worker and Mom of Five is About to Lose Her Home. Can You Help?*
*My Story:*

*I am a single mother of 5. I just recently had my baby girl. I have 3 girls and 2 boys ages are 12, 10, 6, 1 and 1 month. *They are my reason to keep pushing everyday, but right now, our family is about to be in trouble.

I'm an essential worker. I've worked for the USPS for a very long time sorting and delivering mail. Well, i was pregnant when the COVID-19 pandemic started, and within a month, we'd had three cases at the PO where I work. So, because I was pregnant, I had no choice but to be furloughed.

Luckily, I had my daughter about a month ago, and she's safe. But because of layoffs caused by COVID-19, I haven't been able to go back to work yet. My only income is the unemployment I'm currently receiving, and that's just barely enough to pay the bills, much less feed a family of 5.

We've been able to get a little help with food, and I've managed to keep most of our essential bills paid. But over the past couple of months, I've gotten behind on the rent. Our landlord has been patient, but I'm now two months behind, and if I can't pay rent by the 15th, he's going to evict us.

I'm hoping Modest Needs can PLEASE help me to catch up on our rent. If you're able to help, you'll keep me and my kids in our home, and hopefully I won't need help again because it looks like I'll be able to go back to work soon. My kids are my greatest gift. Please help me keep a roof over their heads until I can get back to work. Thank you so much helping if you can.

*Help Complete this Application*

$1,330.00 is the total cost to complete this application, including the cost of fulfillment.$1,330.00 has already been given to Modest Needs by donors who've recommended this application for funding.$0.00 is the amount necessary to complete this applicant's request for help.

Have bolded the sentence I have a problem with.   Notice that nowhere in this request is/are the children's father/fathers mentioned.  Apparently he/they contribute(s) nothing to this lady but his/their sperm.   So why does she keep splorting out kids, now up to five?  How many more are on deck?   How does this lady support herself and five kids on her earnings, even with the various benefits?  How does she consider her kids her greatest gift, if she cannot support them?   She apparently doesn't care that her older kids have very likely been worrying if they'll have a roof over their heads.   

I take my namesake's approach here.  Soviet battle doctrine was never to reinforce failure.  They would reinforce the unit doing the best so as to achieve the objective(s) quicker.  To me, this woman's approach is a failure, and I didn't donate a cent.  I donate when the need is due to no fault of the requestee's own and is truly urgent.  I encourage anyone to check out Modest Needs.  Good way to make a few dollars do a lot of good, at least for those who aren't busy making utter fools of themselves.



			https://www.modestneeds.org/features/ledger/viewapp.asp?source=BrowseRequest&mode=upd&rp=l&id=500991&ct=t(030120_Ask_COPY_01)&goal=0_77c200de53-4d36471053-41393969&mc_cid=4d36471053&mc_eid=1e42bda261
		










						Application 500991:  COVID-19: Furloughed Postal Worker and Mom of Fi…
					

archived 12 Aug 2020 19:23:39 UTC




					archive.vn


----------



## Meat Target (Aug 12, 2020)

Gibs and alimony for sowing your wild oats?


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Aug 12, 2020)

Gov'ment gibs.


----------



## w4vy_gr4vy (Aug 12, 2020)

It's either that or get a real job.


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Aug 12, 2020)

#welfarequeens
#welfarekweens


----------



## General Disarray (Aug 12, 2020)

you know why.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Aug 12, 2020)

Confirmation bias. The ones that make a mistake because they made a mistake, find a man and no one hears about that time they got pregnant at eighteen and married a twenty nine year old for security; then stayed with him. 

The ones that make a mistake because they're fucking retarded don't stop being fucking retarded. So they keep making mistakes.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Aug 12, 2020)

Besides the fact they can do it because papa government will pay the bills (excluding the funeral procedure for the women the offsprings will inevitably kill), there's probably some abandonment issue with the idea the children won't abandon the mom, unlike the dad(s).


----------



## CrippleThreat (Aug 12, 2020)

The real question in regards to these types of mother is why do they refuse to use contraceptives? Either pop a pill or tell your mate to wrap up. Or both.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Aug 12, 2020)

When in doubt, blame the Sexual Revolution.



CrippleThreat said:


> The real question in regards to these types of mother is why do they refuse to use contraceptives? Either pop a pill or tell your mate to wrap up. Or both.


But the pill makes them feel queasy, and the guy doesn't like how the latex _feels_...


----------



## TFT-A9 (Aug 12, 2020)

Because modern American society happily subsidizes bad decision-making


----------



## DumbDude42 (Aug 12, 2020)

tl;dr because the welfare state enables their parasitic lifestyle


----------



## NerdShamer (Aug 12, 2020)

CrippleThreat said:


> The real question in regards to these types of mother is why do they refuse to use contraceptives? Either pop a pill or tell your mate to wrap up. Or both.


Getting your tubes tied or cut is also an option.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Aug 12, 2020)

I don't know. Why do men keep sticking their dicks into the unwashed cunts of random whores?


----------



## Bland Crumbs (Aug 12, 2020)

Zero Day Defense said:


> When in doubt, blame the Sexual Revolution.
> 
> 
> But the pill makes them feel queasy, and the guy doesn't like how the latex _feels_...



Have these people never heard of a set of stairs?


----------



## Jimmy Durante's Ballsack (Aug 12, 2020)

Zero Day Defense said:


> When in doubt, blame the Sexual Revolution.


Don't forget the welfare system that incentivizes poor women to produce children and discourages their men from sticking around.


----------



## Koby_Fish (Aug 12, 2020)

this reminds me of this one woman, who had like, 18 kids or something, and the man/men didn't stick around, and she was like "Somebody gotta pay for all these kids" and asking for help.


----------



## TheProdigalStunna (Aug 12, 2020)

Bunny Tracks said:


> I don't know. Why do men keep sticking their dicks into the unwashed cunts of random whores?


This.  I think everyone here can agree that single mothers are a scourge on society and should never be encouraged, but the blame ought to go both ways.  Yes, women should keep their legs shut, but men also need to be shamed for sticking their dick into everything with a pulse.  If they do, they need to take responsibility for the life they create.

I know traditionalists can get a little rosy about the past, as people definitely got knocked up out of wedlock before the sexual revolution.  My own grandparents did that.  However, one difference is that people understood that when that happened, there was no other choice than *to get married*.  Marriage was not about each others' personal fulfillment, but rather as a bedrock for the family, for the creation of new life.  Basically, the same logic that underlies contraception (sex is about personal pleasure, not with the potential to create new life) was now applied to marriage itself.  Now, my grandparents' marriage was a sham, but nonetheless it was still better that my mom grew up with both parents still around supporting her.  Of course, most shotgun weddings will result in unhappy marriages.  Guess what?  The purpose of marriage is not to make you happy!  You sucked it up and dealt with it.  Now, there is no longer any real social pressures on people, and children have suffered for it.  Shame exists in virtually every society for a reason.

The sexual revolution and its consequences have been a disaster for the human race.  Getting rid of a culture of shame was an even worse one.


----------



## Tomboy Respecter (Aug 12, 2020)

CrippleThreat said:


> The real question in regards to these types of mother is why do they refuse to use contraceptives? Either pop a pill or tell your mate to wrap up. Or both.





Zero Day Defense said:


> When in doubt, blame the Sexual Revolution.
> 
> 
> But the pill makes them feel queasy, and the guy doesn't like how the latex _feels_...


Or you know, just stop having sex when you aren't even married. It's a good idea to fuck someone you know will be around to raise the kids. I get that we're human and we have sexual urges, but part of being human is being able to make rational decisions and judgements. It's why we have civilization in the first place: because the hunter-gatherer lifestyle isn't exactly fun or really advantageous for humans in the long run.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Aug 12, 2020)

I know of single mothers who only had one kid and were able to provide for them. 

Some are just dumb.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Aug 12, 2020)

Another A&H incel wandered into the wrong subforum again.


----------



## UselessIdiot (Aug 12, 2020)

Because a lot of people are sub-100 IQ level and don't think about the future, plan ahead, or understand consequences.

A single woman who's a postal worker should never be having five kids, but modern society doesn't chastises people when they do stupid things or tell them that something is their own fault. Personal responsibility is a concept basically only reserved for the middle class, at best.


----------



## Cowboy Boot (Aug 12, 2020)

Some single mothers feel that a man won't stay with them if they don't offer sex. No single mother of 5 kids had their first kid at 25. They all had sex young and had kids young. When the first man leaves, they need to get another one, and the best way to get a "boyfriend" quickly is being sexually available. Whether he's a quality partner  or fatherhood material doesn't especially matter.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Aug 12, 2020)

If you watch Idiocracy again you'd understand why.


----------



## Buer (Aug 14, 2020)

So who is watching these kids while mom is at work? I'm kinda guessing it's the oldest(12) because this shitty mother prob doesn't have the money to pay for someone to watch them and prob doesn't care what that does to her oldest. And having a 1 month old and a 1 year old? Jesus christ woman invest in some birth control or get a hysterectomy. You might find your children a blessing but I bet the older ones find living with a 1 month old and a 1 year old to be absolute hell.


----------



## Koby_Fish (Aug 14, 2020)

Buer said:


> So who is watching these kids while mom is at work? I'm kinda guessing it's the oldest(12) because this shitty mother prob doesn't have the money to pay for someone to watch them and prob doesn't care what that does to her oldest. And having a 1 month old and a 1 year old? Jesus christ woman invest in some birth control or get a hysterectomy. You might find your children a blessing but I bet the older ones find living with a 1 month old and a 1 year old to be absolute hell.


If you've ever cruised r/raisedbynarcissists and other subforums there describing narcissistic Karens and Kyles ruining childrens' lives, there's a theme of some people there who were basically used as free slave childcare labor by their parent(s) (especially single parents) and they are fucked up huge by it.  Many of them come out of that scenario never wanting kids.  Getting forced into the position of "mommy" rather than "sibling" can be enormously damaging, especially if the parent thinks entitled thoughts about the whole thing.


----------



## drtoboggan (Aug 14, 2020)

Bitch needs to learn how condoms work. I'm so glad I don't have kids.


----------



## Penis Drager (Aug 14, 2020)

Everyone ITT who thinks it's some sort of plot to get more welfarebux/child support is dumb and autistic. 
Everyone ITT who chalks it up to poor decision making is pretty much right on the money.

They don't have kids with the expressed desire to get more money. After the first kid they'd realize pretty damn fast that children are a hassle and not worth an extra couple hundred a month that the little shit's just gonna eat anyway. It comes down to dumb broads hooking up with dumb men who bail the second they knock them up. Dumb broad sees no reason to change her behavior because she's the Victim(tm) in this situation. So dumb broad finds another dumb man and the cycle repeats until one unfortunate simp is willing to settle down with her.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Aug 15, 2020)

trashy women, mostly of dark complexity, think that getting impregnated by a man is the most effective way to hook him for life and have him marry them or at least support them with alimony. They don't count with their male counterparts acting in equally niggerish fashion abandoning his  kids to their fates.


----------



## Valentine (Aug 15, 2020)

From what I've seen, they think that their second/third/fourth/etc partner "is the one" and wants to have a biological child with him. 



Spoiler: Powerlevel



A friend of mine is the second eldest child in a family of formerly six, now seven children. The mother lives with the youngest boy and the infant in an apartment with her most recent boyfriend. The grandparents take care of the rest in their cramped home. 

The story is quite unfortunate, the mother met multiple abusive men and had children with all of them. The children themselves are traumatized from what they've seen and experienced, to the point where one of them is mentally stunted and has the mind of a five year old when he is twelve. Just when everyone thought she was done, she met a new boyfriend and now has a one year old baby with him. I understand the wish to have a child with someone you love to an extent, but...really, I feel like at some point, you should close your legs.


----------



## Miss Misery (Aug 15, 2020)

This isn't necessarily a modern day phenomenon. I was just working on a cow's family tree and her 3rd great-grandmother was born in 1877; she had at least 7 kids as a single mother, starting around 1900. From Kentucky, of course.


----------



## Made In China (Aug 15, 2020)

Have you ever considered implementing a one-child policy?  I heard it works wonders.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Aug 15, 2020)

Lack of access to abortion, or they are trained to think its bad - besides, if they have the kid, they can get higher on the list for public housing and get extra welfare.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Aug 16, 2020)

Buer said:


> So who is watching these kids while mom is at work? I'm kinda guessing it's the oldest(12) because this shitty mother prob doesn't have the money to pay for someone to watch them and prob doesn't care what that does to her oldest. And having a 1 month old and a 1 year old? Jesus christ woman invest in some birth control or get a hysterectomy. You might find your children a blessing but I bet the older ones find living with a 1 month old and a 1 year old to be absolute hell.



It's always the older kids. They end up having to be the second parent and have to watch over the younger ones. When it's only a couple of siblings it's easier but more than two, that's just ridiculous. They end up latchkey kids and watch their siblings, then get jobs to help support the family.


----------



## BOONES (Aug 16, 2020)

Because Tyrone Jamal Biggum Jiggum Wiggums will be a better father than Jamul Diggums Figgums


----------



## Buer (Aug 16, 2020)

LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] said:


> trashy women, mostly of dark complexity, think that getting impregnated by a man is the most effective way to hook him for life and have him marry them or at least support them with alimony. They don't count with their male counterparts acting in equally niggerish fashion abandoning his  kids to their fates.



I'm pretty sure alimony is only give away when you've been married to a guy for awhile. None of these women could ever make a marriage last that long. I also imagine they do that because they're young so no guy wants to stay with them unless she has his kid but then the guy bounces anyway because the woman is too much trouble to deal with.



Valentine said:


> From what I've seen, they think that their second/third/fourth/etc partner "is the one" and wants to have a biological child with him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder how old she is and what her stance on getting a hysterectomy is? If she's young then she prob needs to date older men that have their owns kids and don't want anymore. But these men might see all of her red flags(like the fact that she has several different kids from multiple men)and avoid her like the plague. I feel like women like this just want to be loved but have so many issues(and are also kinda dumb)so they just do the same shit over and over again but get the same result. Like these women prob need real mental help but I kinda doubt they'd even think for a second they did something wrong if their relationship was to crumble.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Aug 17, 2020)

Trashy women especially of the dark persuasion can't claim alimony but the government will always make the baby daddy's (yes multiple) pay child support. Not to mention the WIC and ssi check if you can claim autism on the kids just look at Chris. I know we often associate the tug boat with his adulthood but I'm fairly certain Bob and barb got some kinda check for having a yard son in and out of schools for behavior problems even though they never put him in special ed. That "high functioning" part was always a good scape goat.


----------



## Valentine (Aug 17, 2020)

Buer said:


> I'm pretty sure alimony is only give away when you've been married to a guy for awhile. None of these women could ever make a marriage last that long. I also imagine they do that because they're young so no guy wants to stay with them unless she has his kid but then the guy bounces anyway because the woman is too much trouble to deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how old she is and what her stance on getting a hysterectomy is? If she's young then she prob needs to date older men that have their owns kids and don't want anymore. But these men might see all of her red flags(like the fact that she has several different kids from multiple men)and avoid her like the plague. I feel like women like this just want to be loved but have so many issues(and are also kinda dumb)so they just do the same shit over and over again but get the same result. Like these women prob need real mental help but I kinda doubt they'd even think for a second they did something wrong if their relationship was to crumble.


She's 31 this year, she had her oldest daughter when she was 16. I doubt she'll be getting a hysterectomy, god knows if she's planning to pop out a second baby with her current boyfriend. They're not exactly the type with money to support such a large family either.


----------



## Idiotron (Aug 17, 2020)

Because reproduction is the main drive for humanity (and every other species for that matter).
We have socially moved past the point where everyone needs to reproduce but that doesn't mean that the drive will just disappear.
We need to be taught not to make babies left and right because our genes are constantly telling us to do so.
Smarter and/or knowledgeable people might realize that on their own but most people aren't like that.
Most will just blindly follow the needs and wants of their bodies without a second thought.


----------



## Ponchik (Aug 17, 2020)

it's high time for society to accept that all forms of marriage are inherently a sham and that based free homosexuality is the true way forward


----------



## JosephStalin (Aug 17, 2020)

NerdShamer said:


> Getting your tubes tied or cut is also an option.



Yup.  Got snipped after second child born.  Wasn't having any more children than we could afford to raise properly.

Have a pal who used to work at a small business college, years ago.   Many of the young women were Hispanic single mothers.  He was told the girls have a baby in order to keep the guy, but the guy moves on.  He told me about seeing a black single mother, pregnant, with her baby beside her in a carrier, moving her lips while reading text on a computer screen.   No future for her or her kids, at least no good future - just future prison inmates and welfare recipients.


----------

